# White bugs swarming fly cultures



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

Tonight I went to feed my frogs and it notice my fly cultures are COVERED in tiny tiny white bugs. I haven't noticed them before, but I guess I don't pay a ton of attention to the cultures as long as they're producing flies. I use Chris Millers "power mix" and have for years. I just made new cultures about a week ago, but the bugs are on the new and old cultures. They are about 1/2 MM in diameter and there are literally thousands on each culture. As I nudged the culture to get flies out they looked like dust falling off, covering my fingers, gross!
Any guess what they are or how I should get rid of them? Im sure a quarantine of the cultures and getting a new line of flies would work, but it would be nice if there was an easy fix....


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

sounds like mites. getting new cultures and putting them on mite paper would be a good idea
ive never tried it but by the description this "miticide" might do the trick - http://www.fruitflies.net/supplies.htm

*edit*
ok i just found the post i was looking for..
this has some good pictures of mites and home made mite spray to prevent mite infestation
food-feeding/topic32187.html


----------



## Schism (Nov 12, 2004)

thats it Joey! I assumed they were probably mites, but I just haven't seen them before. I guess its off to the pet store and time to order some chemicals...
Thanks!


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ditch the infested cultures.


----------

